# Gamescom in Köln



## lonetroop (23. August 2009)

Gamescom Feedback



  22.08.09 24 Uhr 8 Stunden nach verlassen der Gamescom



  Wir sind 12 Freunde und LAN-Spieler, die sich regelmäßig zum spielen treffen.Wir sind die vergangenen 3 Jahre zur Gamesconvention nach Leipzig gefahren und dort waren wir bisher immer zufrieden.

  Nun zu Köln, wobei ich öfter den Vergleich zu Leipzig heranziehen werde. Die angeblich so tolle Verkehrsanbindung entpuppt sich Leipzig gegenüber als ausreichend bis schlecht, jeh nach Anreiseart. Wir sind mit 2 Autos gefahren, da wir insgesamt "nur" 6 Leute waren. Ankunft auf dem Messeparkplatz nach wirrem Kreisefahren aufder Stadtautobahn der erste Hammer. 8, in Worten ACHT! Euro Parkgebühren pro Fahrzeug. Der Transfer zum Messeeingang klappt reibungslos, es sind reichlich Busse flott unterwegs. Ankunft in der Vorhalle: Eintauschen der Gutscheine gegen Eintrittskarten. Im Vorfeld haben wir uns schon über die hohen Preise gewundert, aber man wusste noch nichts von dem Aufwand. Also erst mal nichts sagen und abwarten. Die erste Ernüchterung, es sind wirklich nur! vier Hallen (für normale Besucher) für Europas größte Computerspielemesse vorgesehen. Ok, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vielleicht sind die Picke-Packe voll mit allem was dazu gehört. Die ersten beiden Hallen, Halle 8 und 7: mäßig gefüllt mit Spiele-Ständen. Dazwischen immer wieder Stände, die meines Erachtens nicht mit dem Sinn der Messe sind, z.b. Tuning und Hi-Fi für PKW's. Die Spiele-Stände waren teils lieblos, aber auch viele sehr schön aufgebaut, z.b. die Winterlandschaft von Sega für Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Winterspielen, der Von Deepsilver und von..?, keine Ahnung, es waren viele alte bunt zusammengewürfelte Frachtcontainer. 

  Im allgemeinen weniger Hersteller von Pc-Hardware mit ihren fetten Ständen und zu viel Leere mit Stahlgerüsten unter der Decke. Selbst zur Hauptzeit gegen 14 Uhr heute am Samstag konnte man so gut durchlaufen, wie in Leipzig gegen 19 Uhr. Halle 6 und Halle 9 waren annähernd bzw. gleich wie jeweils eine Vergleichshalle in Leipzig, nur das in Leipzig noch mehr von dieser Sorte waren. Die Essen und Getränkeversorgung fand leider auch zu einem nicht unerheblich Teil in den Hallen statt.  Ich für meinen Teil kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß die meisten Menschen es vorziehen, Essen und Getränke an der frischen Luft, ohne dröhnende Hintergrundmusik zu sich nehmen möchten. Der unkoordinierte Andrang an sämtlichen Essen- und Getränkeständen im Aussenbereich gab mir in diesem Punkt Recht. Trotz überfüllten Sitzplätzen, ungeordneten Trauben um allen Nahrungsständen und Preisen, die vor allem den Jugendlichen die Tränen in die Augen getrieben haben, haben sich immer noch so viele Menschen diesem Chaos ausgesetzt. Daran kann man sehr gut erkennen, wie wichtig das Energieschöpfen für alle sind, selbst unter widrigsten Bedingungen. Auf die sinnlosen Unmengen an Guitar Hero-, Rockband-, usw. Bühnen möchte ich nicht zu sprechen kommen,aber dafür auf die sehr wenigen Möglichkeiten selbst neue Spiele zu spielen, anderen Spielern zuzusehen, zb. ESL oder ähnliche. Dort wo es ging, waren horrende Wartezeiten von bis zu über VIER STUNDEN. In dem Fall war es der Blizzard-Stand. An anderen Ständen konnte man aber ähnliche Situationen beobachten, daß viele Besucher im Schnitt sicherlich mehr als eine Stunde warten mussten um einen Spiele-Trailer oder aufgenommene Spiel-Sequenzen ansehen zu dürfen.

  Wir hatten uns kurzfristig in zwei dreier-Gruppen trennen müssen, da einige nicht bereit waren, sich für über eine halbe Stunde an einem komplett in Englisch vorgespieltem und vom Veranstaler vorgetragenem Spiel zu warten, das ebenso wie den Veranstalter selber keiner kannte. Wir haben uns auch nur angestellt, weil die Warteschlange relativ klein war und die Aussicht auf ein gutes Spiele-Demo bestand. Aber leider war es am Ende nur eine vorgetrage Spielszene, die von zwei vermutlichen Mitarbeitern gespielt und aufgezeichnet wurde. Allgemein standen sehr wenige Test-Spiel-PC's mit neuen Spielen zu Verfügung. Auch, daß man von neuen Spielen Demo-CD's fand war so gut wie unmöglich. Von uns sechsen hat keiner eine gefunden. Das Spiel World in Conflict zum Beispiel konnte man damals in Leipzig als Demo antesten und eine Demo-CD mitnehmen. Drei von unseren Spielern, mich inbegriffen, haben sich die Vollversion gekauft. 

  Was in Köln allerdings viel besser war, oder besser gesagt nicht war, ist der Ansturm auf die Herren Toiletten gewesen. Wo man in Leipzig locker 10 Minuten an der Herren Toilette warten musste um sich zu erleichtern, kam man heute in Köln sofort und ohne Probleme an die begehrten Becken. Man wäre ein Narr, wenn man daraus auf geringere Besucherzahlen schließen würde. Oder? 



  mfg


----------



## inZaneGER (5. Januar 2010)

Am letzten Tag der GamesCom in Köln war ich auch da (Ich bin Kölner von daher keine lange Anfahrt) und fand es sehr nice. Die Messe war gut besucht und es war richtig Stimmung am WoW-Stand und vorallendingen am AION-Stand der hat gebrummt. Also ich fand die GamesCom einsame Spitze.


----------

